# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Peptides ranking chart

## Muscletech

Hi! I have founded a great system ranking of peptides (it's a table), and I think that it can help us..

http://buypeptides.org/effectiveness.html


*Peptide Effectiveness Ratings*

IMPORTANT NOTE: GH (Growth Hormone ) Releasing Peptides and other peptides mentioned on this website DO NOT cause quick changes in body composition as may be the case with anabolic steroids for building muscle mass, or stimulant weight-loss drugs such as Duromine, Albuterol, Clenbuterol etc.


To gain any significant benefit from these products you must be committed to taking them for 3 months at a minimum, however 6 months is usually better. They provide slow and steady gains/losses in weight (depending on your goal), but the advantage to this is the results are much more permanent than drugs which cause rapid changes in body composition, and they have a much better safety profile with little to no side effects.

Below we have ranked each of the 8 peptides mentioned on this website according to various goals for which they are used. The rankings are based on both feedback from longer-term users of the products and also clinical trials. Please note, the rankings are based assuming each peptide is used on its own, not when used in combination with other peptides (which can significantly increase their effectiveness). To read which peptides are best used together, please visit the Peptide Combinations information page.


*Note:* For side effects, the higher the rating, the fewer the side effects.
*
Product Name Fat Loss Muscle Gain Injury Repair Anti-Aging Cost Effective Side Effects*

GHRP-6 *** *** *** **** ***** **
GHRP-2 *** *** *** **** ***** **
IPAMORELIN *** *** *** **** *** *****
IGF-1 LR3 **** **** **** ** **** ***
PEG-MGF *** **** ** * *** ****
MOD. GRF 1-29 *** *** *** **** *** ***
CJC-1295 (DAC) **** ***** **** ***** *** **
HGH FRAG 176-191 ***** - - - *** *****

*For Beginners*

Persons who don't normally diet/exercise and who are interested in anti-aging or cosmetic improvements in their body shape, or those who wish to only use a single product and for a short amount of time (3 months).

Best Muscle Building Product: CJC-1295 DAC
Best Fat Loss Product: HGH Fragment 176-191
Best Anti-Aging Product: GHRP-6

*For Intermediates*

Persons who train (strength training and/or cardiovascular) a few times a week and are interested a "cycle" of significant length (3-6 months) involving a combination of two products to increase their effectiveness and results.

Best Muscle Building Combination: GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC
Best Fat Loss Combination: HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC

*For Advanced Athletes*

Persons who follow a very strict training (strength and/or cardiovascular) and diet regime who wish to utilize as many products as possible, and for a significant amount of time (6 months or more), in order to gain maximal results:

Best Muscle Building Combination: GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3
Best Fat Loss Combination: HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3
Safest* Overall (for long term usage) Combination: GHRP-6 + Modified GRF 1-29 + IGF-1 LR3


*While CJC-1295 DAC is by far the most potent, effective and convenient peptide for muscle gain, fat loss and anti-aging, it causes a continual GH release in the body. Although this has not been proven unsafe, even in very high dosages, it is not known what continuous year-round use could do to the pituitary gland. This is why it is always recommended to cycle CJC-1295 DAC every 3-6 months with its shorter-acting brother Modified GRF 1-29 which only causes pulses of GH and not a continual "GH bleed". It should be noted however that for maximal benefit in the quickest possible time, CJC-1295 DAC should definitely be used and not completely avoided as some have suggested.

----------


## ironbeck

where is it

----------


## Muscletech

Post it...

----------


## MickeyKnox

this is good info bro..do you have a link?

----------


## Razor

I dont see the ranking?

----------


## MickeyKnox

the rankings are the stars Razr..but it's convoluted and doesn't quite match up

----------


## MickeyKnox

each header is ranked 1-5 stars (asterisks *)

----------


## Razor

> the rankings are the stars Razr..but it's convoluted and doesn't quite match up


Well if your gonna make a good thread like this, needs to be polished up a bit

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Well if your gonna make a good thread like his, needs to be polished up a bit


i didn't make this thread, i was simply explaining it to you.

----------


## Razor

> i didn't make this thread, i was simply explaining it to you.


I was referring to OP

----------


## coldfear

igf really that good for fat loss?

----------


## Razor

> igf really that good for fat loss?


No it sucks

----------


## Muscletech

I have re-write the first post  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> *For Beginners*
> Persons who don't normally diet/exercise and who are interested in anti-aging or cosmetic improvements in their body shape, or those who wish to only use a single product and for a short amount of time (3 months).
> 
> Best Muscle Building Product: CJC-1295 DAC
> Best Fat Loss Product: HGH Fragment 176-191
> Best Anti-Aging Product: GHRP-6


Ipamorelin could be a potential GHRP peptide for this group. Author here hasn't a clue. 




> *For Intermediates*
> Persons who train (strength training and/or cardiovascular) a few times a week and are interested a "cycle" of significant length (3-6 months) involving a combination of two products to increase their effectiveness and results.
> 
> Best Muscle Building Combination: GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC
> Best Fat Loss Combination: HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC


Mod GRF 1-29 and GHRP-2 would be an intermediate combination of GHRP+ GHRH
Ghrelin, CJC DAC and GH Frags are trash/filler/experimental at best




> *For Advanced Athletes*
> Persons who follow a very strict training (strength and/or cardiovascular) and diet regime who wish to utilize as many products as possible, and for a significant amount of time (6 months or more), in order to gain maximal results:
> 
> Best Muscle Building Combination: GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3
> Best Fat Loss Combination: HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3
> Safest* Overall (for long term usage) Combination: GHRP-6 + Modified GRF 1-29 + IGF-1 LR3


Advanced peptide researchers understand if they see value from IGF-1 analogs and generally know to stick with the real deal: HGH + Slin




> *While CJC-1295 DAC is by far the most potent, effective and convenient peptide for muscle gain, fat loss and anti-aging, it causes a continual GH release in the body. Although this has not been proven unsafe, even in very high dosages, it is not known what continuous year-round use could do to the pituitary gland. This is why it is always recommended to cycle CJC-1295 DAC every 3-6 months with its shorter-acting brother Modified GRF 1-29 which only causes pulses of GH and not a continual "GH bleed". It should be noted however that for maximal benefit in the quickest possible time, CJC-1295 DAC should definitely be used and not completely avoided as some have suggested.


LMAO!!!

----------


## Muscletech

For you what's the best component for muscle building and fat loss?

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> For you what's the best component for muscle building and fat loss?
> 
> Thanks


Genetics, present muscle-mass, diet & training. I have a lot of love for the GHRP (and/or + GHRH combination) peptides, however compared to HGH they have all the side(s) w/ less user-friendliness.

----------


## Muscletech

So IGF/HGH is overstimated right now?

----------


## Razor

IGF is worthless as a peptide, HGH is the best there is.

----------


## Muscletech

And hgh or igf or peptides ar goods for a "beginner of injection"?

ThANKS

----------


## 956Vette

> And hgh or igf or peptides ar goods for a "beginner of injection"?
> 
> ThANKS


Peptides are best for those engaging in hormone therapy, etc - generally HGH / IGF-1 analogs are not beginner injections

----------


## Times Roman

OP
If you want to send me the excel file, i can convert to .jpg file and we can insert as a picture for a better presentation. 
---Roman

----------


## M302_Imola

Thanks for setting the record straight 956Vette! I think the OP had good intentions but a lot of this info isn't the most accurate!

----------


## DanB

> Thanks for setting the record straight 956Vette! I think the OP had good intentions but a lot of this info isn't the most accurate!


Just look at the website he pulled it from, its basically an elaborate sales pitch .....

----------


## Muscletech

> OP
> If you want to send me the excel file, i can convert to .jpg file and we can insert as a picture for a better presentation. 
> ---Roman


Bro, I have copied/pasted from the website at the first post.. If you want, I can convert all the information there in a ecxel file..

And, I can copy the rest of the info that there are in that site (like dosing, preparing injecting)

----------


## Muscletech

Cjc1295 DAC, for muscle building, should be used at 2mg twice a week?

 :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> Cjc1295 DAC, for muscle building, should be used at 2mg twice a week?


GHRH, alternatively Sermorelin/Modified GRF 1-29/CJC-1295...on its own will yield little to no result. 2mg 2x/week of CJC-1295 DAC will likely leave a user bloated and generally not enhancing any performance

A touch of mod grf 1-29 is often advocated as the leading GHRH analog to add to GHRP injections (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin...)

----------


## RaginCajun

956Vette, any experience with TB-500?

----------


## MINDSTATE

BUMP for awesome thread

----------


## Stealthypickle9

why do most people prefer cjc no dac over cjc with dac?

----------

